# Dipping out paws into the Rally Ring



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Jess finished his Rally Novice title two weekends ago. Just thought I'd post a few impressions for those like me who have never stepped into the ring and don't know what to expect.
First big surprise was that everyone was so incredibly nice, helpful and welcoming. Even your competitors will cheer you on.
If your dog can sit, down and heel you can be well on your way to your first title.
There are prizes and ribbons in this game. We actually won one at every trial. 
There is a lot of waiting involved. A 1 o'clock trial means your dog in Novice will probably see his minute and a half of fame at close to 4 o' clock.
Finally, it's a lot of fun, both for you and hopefully your dog as well. Jess loved all the attention .


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Congratulations! Glad you've had a positive experience. How did you train - training class, private lessons, on your own?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Great job - congrats!!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations  First time in a dogs sports ring is always a huge deal, and you did it!! and well  Well done!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

TheZ's said:


> Congratulations! Glad you've had a positive experience. How did you train - training class, private lessons, on your own?


We went to classes. Started out in one class and just didn't feel it was the right one for us. Ended up in a great class with a Rally judge. We're still going. She does a mix of all levels so it doesn't matter where you are, you take part at your own level. There are some things we now do off leash, where others will do the same exercise on leash. And there are a few things that we still do on leash, where the more advanced teams will be off leash.
We also trained in a lot of different places..downtown at the waterfront, parking lots, sports fields, on the beach, etc.


----------

